# Game 28: San Antonio Spurs @ Detroit Pistons



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* December 25th, 2005 - 11:30 AM (Central Time)*
 *San Antonio Spurs (21-6)* @ *Detroit Pistons (21-3)*  


*Previous Meetings:*

N/A

*Projected Starting Lineup: *










PG - Tony Parker (19.9 PPG - 6.3 APG - 4.1 RPG)
SG - Michael Finley (11.0 PPG - 3.7 RPG - 1.5 APG)
SF - Bruce Bowen (8.1 PPG - 3.7 RPG - 1.6 APG)
PF - Tim Duncan (20.8 PPG - 11.8 RPG - 2.3 BLK)
C - Rasho Nesterovic (5.9 PPG - 4.6 RPG - 1.2 BPG)

*Reserves:*

PG - Nick Van Exel (5.8 PPG - 1.9 APG - 1.7 RPG)
G/F - Brent Barry (5.4 PPG - 2.0 RPG - 1.2 APG)
F/C - Robert Horry (5.2 PPG - 3.8 RPG)
C - Nazr Mohammed (4.8 PPG - 3.6 RPG)
PG - Beno Udrih (2.4 PPG - 1.1 APG)
F/C - Fabricio Oberto (2.1 PPG - 2.2 RPG)
F/C - Sean Marks (2.8 PPG - 1.5 RPG)
*SG - Manu Ginobili (15.2 PPG - 4.6 RPG - 3.0 APG)


*Projected Starting Lineup: *










PG - Chauncey Billups (18.6 PPG - 8.7 APG - 2.8 RPG) 
SG - Richard Hamilton (21.9 PPG - 3.4 RPG - 2.7 APG)
SF - Tayshaun Prince (15.3 PPG - 4.0 RPG - 2.3 APG)
PF - Rasheed Wallace (14.5 PPG - 7.0 RPG - 2.7 APG)
C - Ben Wallace (9.1 PPG - 11.9 RPG - 2.1 BLK)

*Reserves:*

PF - Antonio McDyess (5.7 PPG - 4.4 RPG)
G/F - Maurice Evans (6.0 PPG - 2.8 RPG)
PG - Carlos Arroyo (4.0 PPG - 3.4 APG)
SG - Carlos Delfino (3.2 PPG - 1.7 RPG)
F/C - Darko Milicic (1.4 PPG - 1.3 RPG)
PF - Jason Maxiell (2.3 PPG - 0.6 RPG)
C - Dale Davis (0.1 PPG - 0.6 RPG)



I'm not going to say I'm scared, but I'm worried that we're going to get spanked. Detroit is playing fantastic right now and the Spurs are just squeaking by every game, and that's going to get us spanked. With Manu out, Parker and Duncan seem to have trouble playing well in the same game, but it's not only going to take those two to play big, but the whole team. I know we can win this game, but I must say I'm not expecting it one bit. Detroit is flashing a kick-*** offense now to go along with the kick-*** defense, so this is not an easy team to beat. I predict a 9-10 point loss for the Spurs.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Its sad that the two best teams in the league get second billing to a game that is more of a soap opera then anything else. I guess we shouldn't expect anything else considering neither the spurs or the pistons ever get the recognition for being the great teams they are. Good luck guys


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

this will not be a good game if manu is out


----------



## TMTTRIO (Mar 10, 2005)

Manu is out for tommorow  but hopefully the Spurs can come through.



> http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/...YSA122405.12D.BKNspurs.notebook.1997a987.html
> 
> Spurs notebook: Ginobili to miss Pistons game
> 
> ...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Good to see Pop looking out for Parker and Duncan. As for Manu coming off the bench, I wouldn't be surprised with that, because he could be slowly brought back into the flow instead of just shoving him out there.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

im iffy on this game, its going to be a 5-7 point spread for either team im thinking and i think parker and duncan will have great games. yes no manu and thats going to be freakn hard to beat them but we gotta beat them to hustla points. pistons realy havent played a hard schedule so i think itll be a surprise to them.
SPurs 100
pistons 95

key player-mr. mvp of the finals Tim Duncan


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Brian said:


> Its sad that the two best teams in the league get second billing to a game that is more of a soap opera then anything else. I guess we shouldn't expect anything else considering neither the spurs or the pistons ever get the recognition for being the great teams they are. Good luck guys


yep you couldnt say it in any better way


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

It is going to be a tough proposition for the Spurs to win without Manu, but the Pistons have had a habit of letting role players have BIG games against them. This is gonna be a battle for either team. If Detroit wins it will require a big game from Sheed who is mourning the loss of his cousin.
my prediction? det 95- SA 92


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I think Duncan is going to tear apart whoever is guarding him. He is still rather frustrated with his individual performance in the Finals last year, and now that he has two healthy ankles and all his mobility back, he's going to show the Piston defenders his best. Parker also should have a nice game offensively. As for us, we need to shut down Chauncey and keep Rip from getting wide open looks. This game basically is going to come down to defense. Whoever plays with more intensity and desire on the defensive end, should win this game.

I'll save my prediction for tomorrow, right before tip off.


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

I don't know about Parker having a nice game offensively. Without bias, I think Billups is going to tear him apart with his strength and post game... Parker never seems to have much luck against Billups. For the Spurs to win this game, they are going to need a huge effort from Duncan to overcome the Wallace double teams, and Bowen to play great defence on Hamilton like he did for the most part last year.

Good luck.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

P33r~ said:


> I don't know about Parker having a nice game offensively. Without bias, I think Billups is going to tear him apart with his strength and post game... Parker never seems to have much luck against Billups. For the Spurs to win this game, they are going to need a huge effort from Duncan to overcome the Wallace double teams, and Bowen to play great defence on Hamilton like he did for the most part last year.
> 
> Good luck.


good luck to you to but remember parker is now new and improved so we will see how much better he realy has gotten


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Parker has given us fits with his dribble penetration in the past. Hopefully he jacks up the shot instead of creating for others.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

im getting ready for the game, are you gonna post your prediction texan?


----------



## Cloud786 (Mar 18, 2005)

I'm gettin ready, dunno if I wanna make a prediction or not.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

no anti spurs homer bill walton is commentator


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

spurs up 6
pistons 2
parker is just doing really well, duncan needs to step it up


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

were in a little bit of a struggle down by 2


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

boubt time horry scores but were still suckn


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

things are starting to look up


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

duncan with a nice quick dunk


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

im pissed shoot, why the heck are we allowing them to go on a huge run, were down by 11 and we better have it to 7 or less by half


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

im calling out nve


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

im so mad, this is what i feel on how there playing
duncan-average
parker-good
horry-sucks
finely-sucks
bowen-average
spurs effort-sucks
refs-below average

pistons good

guys we can win this game, there not beating us. they are a great team but not better then us. if we put in a little bit more effort and boxed out then we would be with in 3-4 points and if we made have our wide open shots we would be up by 5-10 pts. this game is very winable.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

clutch shot by finely!!! shoot dang mcdyess


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ITS with in 9 now its not lookn good


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

BS, refs need to not give into sheeds crap


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

its just aboubt over, we did alright ecp. with out manu and it was at there place. i still say were gonna win the championship and have the best chance to win it. good job pistons


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

what a boring gmae


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Surprise, surprise, we got spanked. I knew this was going to happen, so I don't have much to say. We aren't playing as good as our record shows, which is why we've started losing games left and right.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

let me just say that the pistons have a very easy schedule thus far, as was looking at it and im just shocked. the media is saying there gonna break 70 wins and forgot to say how easy there schedule is but good news its gonna get a little harder after the allstar break. and thats when ours gets easyer so im positive that pistons wont get number 70 and we will have more wins after the regulare season and post season


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm not going to hate on the Pistons since there is no reason too, but I don't believe they can beat the Bulls' record. I don't completeley doubt it, but I don't think they will. 

Right now, I think they are in a much better position to beat the Spurs this year. If we started a 7 game series with them right now, I doubt we'd get more than 2 wins on them.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I'm not going to hate on the Pistons since there is no reason too, but I doubt they can beat the Bulls' record. I don't doubt they can, but I don't think they will.
> 
> Right now, I think they are in a much better position to beat the Spurs this year. If we started a 7 game series with them right now, I doubt we'd get more than 2 wins on them.


i agree right now the pistons are a better overall team but by allstar break barring any injuries i guarntee you the spurs will be the best team in the nba and will be to atleast next yr.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Since we were talking about Detroit, I thought I would mention they lost tonight in Detroit against Utah. They are now 26-5, which puts them on pace for about 69 wins. That means they would have to go 46-5 the rest of the season to tie the Bulls' record, and I severely doubt that will happen. Still, being on pace to win 69 freaking games is nothing to complain about.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

TheRoc5 said:


> let me just say that the pistons have a very easy schedule thus far, as was looking at it and im just shocked.


Yes, I've pointed out the difficulty of schedule for various teams several times, but nobody wants to listen to it. You say one little thing and the hordes of tards in the NBA General forum start attacking you like you just raped their cat or something. It's laughable, really.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Yes, I've pointed out the difficulty of schedule for various teams several times, but nobody wants to listen to it. You say one little thing and the hordes of tards in the NBA General forum start attacking you like you just raped their cat or something. It's laughable, really.


lol ya, it seems like that anything that is said no matter what in the nba general its going to get trolled


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Yes, I've pointed out the difficulty of schedule for various teams several times, but nobody wants to listen to it. You say one little thing and the hordes of tards in the NBA General forum start attacking you like you just raped their cat or something. It's laughable, really.




Yeah, you can't even post two players stats and make a harmless comment about them without homers attacking you.


----------

